# Took the plunge and grabbed some toys



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Here's to hoping these new doohickeys help the family get outside more and more for years to come!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Jerk... you could have invited us to go in with you on lottery tickets!

jk, lol... very nice rigs.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

But where is the mosquitoes netting around that RV?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

does the s-x-s fit inside the trailer?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Those are certainly the appropriate toys for your alaskan playground!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

One of the best things about this trailer is that it had a floor to ceiling bug screen for when the party deck is down. And yep, the SxS fits inside with room to spare.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A friend had a toy hauler much like yours and has found a easy way to sweep it out when he sets it up and gets the side by side out of it. He just uses a battery operated leaf blower.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Great, another RV and side by side in the woods.....:mrgreen: 8)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> A friend had a toy hauler much like yours and has found a easy way to sweep it out when he sets it up and gets the side by side out of it. He just uses a battery operated leaf blower.


My brother in law just got a big throw rug and cut it to the width of the trailer. After unloading his Razor he rolls the carpet up and just leaves it against the rear door. Then unrolls it when he is ready to load back up. Keeps the floor dirt free and nice.

I love the leaf blower idea although fine dust would get all over the place.

-DallanC


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nothing like loading a mud caked SXS in to the toy hauler for the ride home to give you something to do. :grin:


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

middlefork said:


> Nothing like loading a mud caked SXS in to the toy hauler for the ride home to give you something to do. :grin:


That's where I'm hoping to still have water in the tank to use the outdoor shower to hose it down a bit first!

I like that old rug idea too


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I have been looking very diligently at bumper pull toy haulers lately....what are you towing that with and how heavy is it? GVWR


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

KineKilla said:


> I have been looking very diligently at bumper pull toy haulers lately....what are you towing that with and how heavy is it? GVWR


Me too. No immediate plans to get one but it would sure make things convenient for the 3 of us in our family to haul gear. My BIL bought a new Attitude but he's had lots of problems with it. I've been looking more at the Rage'n line, but honestly they are really close to being the same. Near identical floorplans, same brand appliances. Biggest differences seem to be the bathroom layouts.

I really dislike the near black interior thats popular currently in most Toyhaulers.

-DallanC


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

These guys make the ones I'm most interested in.

https://www.livinlite.com/ford/

Problem is that I don't believe they heat, enclose or otherwise insulate the water lines and tanks so they aren't going to work for a Utah October hunt or any other late season activity.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks like Ford just licensed out the builds to Thor, which makes / owns most rv brands it seems.

http://www.trucktrend.com/news/1512...r-for-licensed-aluminum-trailers-toy-haulers/

So its a glorified Jayco with a very expensive Ford Badge. 8)

I've never had a freeze issue on my Dutchmen and it has exposed tanks... overnight dips below freezing wont hurt anything, but extended periods certainly would. I've decided out next trailer will have enclosed tanks though.

-DallanC


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm pulling it with my 2011 Toyota Tundra supercrew Platinum with a 5.7L V8. I've got the tow package, an a few other upgrades including air suspension bags etc. The trailer dry weight is 6600lbs, and the gvwr is just under 10k with a 960lbs posted tongue weight. My truck's max towing capacity is around 9800lbs and 1100 on the tongue. My side by side is about 1400 lbs so when I carry it I plan on only filing the water tank up ¾ max if I also plan to fill up the fuel station. 

Hauled it all up 300 miles and back to Denali last weekend and had a blast. The mpg sure took a beating! 7-8mpg vs my normal 13... Life's too short to worry about gas money though!

We had our friends with us so the body count was 5 adults, 4 kids, and 4 dogs (2 large and 2 small). We had plenty of room and spent a lot of time inside as it was raining hard most all weekend.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Life's too short to worry about gas money though!


Atta-boy! Thinking like that, you are welcome at my campfire anytime 

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

This is my favorite thread.

Hey cornbread.... uuhh.... johnnycake, now that you have a guest cottage in your driveway you could invite some of the wildlife network members up to Alaska

Awesome to know that you are living the good life up there, sounds like all the hard work is paying off. 

Congratulations on your new family investments, the time with family will be worth every penny.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

bowgy said:


> This is my favorite thread.
> 
> Hey cornbread.... uuhh.... johnnycake, now that you have a guest cottage in your driveway you could invite some of the wildlife network members up to Alaska
> 
> ...


Come on up, any time! But I'm gonna need that lucky hat....


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> Come on up, any time! But I'm gonna need that lucky hat....


For a trip to Alaska I would gladly give up the lucky hat.

I was planning on this year but all the guys I had lined up crapped out on me. So I am planning on next year. If I do I will have to look you up and do that lunch that we didn't get to when you were on your LE elk hunt.


----------

